# Healed by faith! Stop taking the medicine.



## atlashunter (Nov 28, 2011)

You know the snake oil salesman should be scorned but on the other hand if someone is stupid enough to buy it....


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2011)

It doesn't really matter if they take their meds or not.... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659118


----------

